# Cleaning a Behmor



## Crabro (Sep 16, 2012)

The Behmor manual suggests using Simple Green to clean the inside of the Behmor. I have looked for it in the UK and discovered it IS available, but at a price! I have tried the HG Oven Glass cleaner which seems to work, but requires lots of elbow grease. I am wondering if you have any better ideas for cleaning a roaster?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

*warning - I have no idea about cleaning roasters* doesn't the clean cycle on a behmor just burn off any oils on the roasting chamber?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

When I had a Behmor I used to keep it clean with Cafiza. It worked very well diluted with hot water & applied with several thicknesses of kitchen roll.. After application I went over all the areas with a damp J cloth & then dried it off.

There is a 'burn off' function cycle but not terribly effective.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

In fairness, I have always found that the actual cost of Simple Green is reasonable, as it is meant to be diluted and lasts for ages - the problem is the cost of the carriage. I've found that it works superbly on the interior of the Behmor, but I occasionally clean the drum and chaff collector by leaving them to soak in a washing-up bowl of Cafiza for a half hour or so.

Like Ron says, the dry burn cycle doesn't do much in the way of cleaning.

But what I do find is that the recommended 40 cycle Super Clean is well worth the effort - it's mazing what collects inside the works between cleans.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We used to use Simple Green when I lived in NZ. This stuff is amazing and has so many uses in the home.

I've not found any products as effective here in the UK.

Have you tried eBay for suppliers?


----------



## Crabro (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments. I found the dry burn cycle to not be that effective and still leaves deposits which build up.

It seems that the votes go for Simple Green, but in the meantime I shall try some Cafiza until it arrives.

I am intrigued by the 40 cycle Super Clean (vintagecigarman) and I have just checked the manual and cannot find any reference to it. Any pointers please?

Cheers,

Dick


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's the detail of the Superclean:

http://www.behmor.com/docs/Manual_Update_3.1-Interior_Maintenance_and_DC_Fan.pdf

Glenn: The Simple Green distributors seem to have UK supply pretty tied up - I haven't been able to find any other source. Like I say, the only issue is the high cost of delivery. (Actually, there is another issue - keeping my wife's hands of it! She thinks it's wonderful and now uses most of it!)


----------



## Crabro (Sep 16, 2012)

I remember seeing this additional download when I visited the Behnor site the morning I went to collect my Behmor. However I started reading the manual the moment it completed downloading and completely forgot this extra pdf.

Thanks for pointing it out.

Dick


----------

